# Scary Dreams?



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Skulkin, im with u on the dreams. I've had some real waked out dreams i'll be posting on my site shortly. Most horror related. I had a similar exp. but it was related to easter. I woke up one morning at 5:30 and noticed the baskets were out, let only we didnt even get the goods to fill them.
I woke up in a panic and woke the wife to find out it was still about a week away!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Haha! I began a thread just like this some time ago, I think it is 'Halloween Dreams...?', but anyway, YES, by golly, I get dreams like that during the year. Panic the hell out of you, you feel like you've been kicked in the gut and all your pets have been killed or something... until you realize it's April 12th or February 9th or even September 30th... and you still have SOME time!

Mike C.


----------



## Snow White (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh that's good it was only a dream!
I could never forget Halloween!
It is my favorite holiday!


----------



## Crosioss (Jul 2, 2005)

I have had so many dreams of sleeping through or somehow missing halloween, and ill wake up and just run to the calender for releif, worst type of nightmares. XD


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I missed or forgot Halloween one year.
My house is open for tours almost every night of the entire year and has been for ...? 18 1/2 years now?
I opened up, took maybe 20 people in for the tour, got done, there were another 20 or so waiting for tour number two of the evening...then nothing?
I waitied around, nobody showed?
I finally walked up the block where the teenagers were hanging out and said something to them about the absence of business tonight and one of them said, "Well it is the 6th of November afterall, what do you expect?"
I thought it was still someplace in October!?
For many years my life was very simple, the sun is up, time to work on the house, the sun is setting, time to take a shower and put on my black clothes and wait for business, never looking at a clock or even caring to find one, calendars would be next on my ignore list, I guess?


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hahahaha, That's great, how many people can say they forgot halloween, yet still have managed to scare people ON halloween!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I pay alot closer attention to what day(or night) it is now because "Things" seem to happen in this house either two nights ahead or two nights after the full moon and on Halloween. Tonight is one of those nights, you know, as is tommorrow night.
On the seventh, Monday I had quite a time here trying to reset several motion switches that normally are not that difficult, then my fog machine decided to run by itself . I haven't run that thing in years..I guess "I" still haven't!?


----------

